# Which website is best for starters?



## tanoshii (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm trying to sell a few t-shirts to earn some money, but I do want the quality of the t-shirts to be good.

I want to join printmojo because they do screen printing, but does anyone know if there are any other sites do screen printing for a cheaper price? 

Also, I'm stuck between Cafepress and Zazzle. I'm currently leaning towards Cafepress, but I read from a few threads that the quality is not that good. However, as a newbie, would Cafepress be the right place to start selling t-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I want to join printmojo because they do screen printing, but does anyone know if there are any other sites do screen printing for a cheaper price?


If you need quotes on screen printing, it's best to contact a few different printers (searching google or calling around locally) to get estimates. That way you can get specific quotes based on your design(s)



> Also, I'm stuck between Cafepress and Zazzle. I'm currently leaning towards Cafepress, but I read from a few threads that the quality is not that good. However, as a newbie, would Cafepress be the right place to start selling t-shirts?


They both offer a similar service, although CafePress is more "store" orientated (you have a specific store that you can promote and your designs can go in their marketplace) and Zazzle seems to be more marketplace focused (your designs go in their marketplace, and you have a gallery of your designs that you can promote)

You'll find reports of good quality and bad quality from just about any bigger print on demand company. 

Since both CafePress and Zazzle have free offerings, why not signup to see which one YOU prefer best.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tanoshii said:


> I want to join printmojo because they do screen printing, but does anyone know if there are any other sites do screen printing for a cheaper price?


*Just* screenprinting? Yes. Screenprinting, plus order fulfillment, online storefront, etc.? Doubtful (they're the only one of the large fulfillment companies that do it at all).


----------



## tanoshii (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, Rodney for the advice. 



Solmu said:


> *Just* screenprinting? Yes.


Thanks, Solmu. Where can I find these sites?


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah if you are looking to do screen printing these are not the place. Find a local screen printing company near you. Online fulfillment companies are more for short runs and for start ups. They do not use screen printing because it would be way too expensive to be able to do that. In the beginning just find one that will support your needs until you can figure out what your hot items are.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tanoshii said:


> Thanks, Solmu. Where can I find these sites?


If you're looking for someone who'll just do the screenprinting, and then you'll handle the printed shirts from there, then I'd recommend looking locally. The phone book is usually a good place to start, or Google _yourtown + screen printing_

If you'd like, we also have a referrals and recommendations section you can read or post in here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

There are a number of online companies that aim to service clients nationally, if you look through some past threads I'm sure you could find leads/links for them.


----------

